# Vintage Longines Chronograph? - My New Watch



## Baudsenseless (Aug 1, 2012)

I've had a longing for a while to get a omega speed master..... with a huge weakness for the speedsonic. most of the time the ones that come up they are just not "spot on" for me.

I decided instead i'd look at an automatic speed master ( although manual is a better movement, i know i'll forget to wind it!)

And I bumped into this on ebay..... and bought it!

could be a franken watch, but it seems to fit together too well for that to be the case

very speedsonic in looks

1970's ish longines chronograph!

I've tried to find some history and at a bit of a loss!

Sits nicely on the wrist, very happy with it!

rotor - l 674.2 longines gwc 674

movement - modified 7750

case back longines 2351

Crown - longines

strap - longines

If any one has any ideas, let me know!!


----------

